# What bow should I buy



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

My parents might buy bow for christmas what should I ask for 400$ or less please


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

shoot all the bows in that price range and get the one that you like the best!


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

please give a few examples


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Bear charge, PSE Nova, PSE stinger, Some of it also depends on your draw legth which can be factored by your height and how much weight you can comfortably pull back say you on the smaller side best bow i think Diamond Razor Edge i think like 15-29 in draw length and 30-50lb draw weight.... Hope this helps and the best of luck to you on your journey its alot of fun!!!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I second the Diamond Razor Edge.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Bow is great considering its a youth bow and can be used as an adult bow... Friend has one and it punches arrows into the target everytime...


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

bear charge, pse stinger, martin exile, quest hammer.
i have a the charge and i like it


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

okkkk thanks for your ideas


----------



## diesel094 (Apr 14, 2011)

in that range i personally like the bear strike because it comes in black..


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

I would suggest something like the Diamond Razor edge becuase of its versitility. It also shoots very well


----------



## BPShunter (Jul 21, 2008)

PSE Brute

BPShunter


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Mission Menace.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

stay away from the hammer due to explosive strings


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

How old are you?? Are you tall short? Strong weak?


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

i am 5 feet 2 inches benching around 110pounds in 8th grade


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

yeah definitly go with the diamond razor edge if i were you great bow for the money and it cost about everywhere 329.00 including tax like 332-332.00 leaves you parents with enough money to buy arrows... Do you have any bow shops near you?? If so you should go by one adn have them measure you out and everything... I'm in the 8th grade too but benching 185  but im also 6'1 and 215lbs im a big dude so i couldnt buy a diamond otherwise i wouldve. but im happy with my bow... Look on Craigslist alot of legit bows on there...


----------



## DannyBoy_24 (Jul 21, 2011)

Id go with the Bear charge or if you can squeak a lil more out of your parents get a bear strike, one of the nicest bows i have ever shot and im lucky enough to own one. Quick and incredibly quiet!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hoyt Ruckus, Mission Craze or Bear Apprentice


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

dont listen to anyone go out and shoot every bow you can and choose the one you like i did it and i chose the diamond razor edge and i love it


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

I would go to a pro shop like every one is saying, and look around you cant tell if your going to like a bow by the specs i mean yea thats all good and every thing but if it doesn't feel right for you then its not worth a penny. I shot atleast 20 to 30 bows before i found the one i liked and i have always been a big guy i was 6'0'' 225 in 8th grade and never really shot a youth bow. But go out and look i do like the diamond bows and also martin have some good bows for a good price.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

use some of your money and get bowtech Assassin or bowtech Heartbreaker 600 new but you can find them used for 450 to 500 dollars


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Go to a pro shop. None of us can tell you what bow to buy. Try out all bows. Every one that you can pull back, you need to try it out. Definitely check out the new Assassin and the Heartbreaker. The best thing about them is that they come setup with the Ready-to-Kill package.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I assume this is your first bow, so don't be cheap and buy a used one...your local shop will charge you for EVERYTHING if you don't buy from them. They will also be able to lead you in the right direction better than we can over the internet.

I also think the bows string snapper and archerykid13 mentioned are good ones to look into...especially the Bowtech Heartbreaker. If your able to chip in around $200 I think this would be a good choice for you (but remember, this is just my opinions a you may like another bow even better). Although it's marketed as a women's bow, it's a great youth bow none the less.

When your ready to go check out some bows, take a piece of paper and a pencil and write down all of our suggestions and shoot as many as you can. A good bow should be defined as one that fits you well and that makes you happy; not by what brand it is.

Good luck!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

oh also heres a another piece of advice archery is a very very expensive hobby but its worth it when you poke a hole in something... You do plan on bowhunting right???


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

ya i will be yousing it for hunting shot my first deer last year with a shot gun and thanks for the advise


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Yes it is very expinsive i dropped almost 160 dollars on arrows and quick flitchings today


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

overall in all my archery gear i have atleast almost 1,000 but alot of stuff was givin to me...


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I've easily spent over 3500 bucks in archery.


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

I have spent almost 2000 on all my stuff not including broad heads and other small stuff


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Thats what happens when you get caught up in the name brand best of the best gear...


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

parkerd said:


> Thats what happens when you get caught up in the name brand best of the best gear...


Thats what happens when you dont buy crap.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't have crap?! My gear is great! I have a tru-fire realease GT arrows, tru glo sights,Nap rest, alpine 5 arrow quiver,mossy oak breathable camo,muzzy broadheads, and an Parker Trailblazer XP bow that's shootin my arrows 275-285 fps will go right through any deer here in FL it does what I want it to do and does it great.. Don't know why you would call someone else's gear crap?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I didn't call your stuff crap. You pretty much said that its bad to have the best of the best gaer. If you have the money why not buy the best gear you can afford. Imy stuff could be considered lesser to some guys too. Look at Jacob aka. N7709K .


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah but if you think about it scent blocker suits and all there stuff I see that as a waste of money why? Because I can camo I like more for cheaper and just use normal scent spray and be fine...


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I completely agree with the Scent Blocker stuff. Talk about crap haha. I buy stuff for 100 bucks cheaper and wash it with scent free soap and spray it down with activated carbon mix. And spray down with scent stuff in the field. Works just as good. I'm sorry about you misunderstanding what I was saying. I didn't mean for you to percieve it like that.

Jake


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I understand I do it alot myself.. Great thing is my mom is allergic to scented laundry detergents so we always use scent free laundry detergent I could hunt in anything!


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

parkerd said:


> Yeah but if you think about it scent blocker suits and all there stuff I see that as a waste of money why? Because I can camo I like more for cheaper and just use normal scent spray and be fine...


I know what you mean if you have ever heared of moth wing camo my friends dad is the owner of that brand, and since me and her are really good friends i get stuff at cost and im hoping soon when he get his show up and going i will have an in. Moth wing is a lot cheaper then scent blocker and does the same thing so i love it. I think all of yall should go check out his brand.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Haha that works!! Wonder what my buds would say if they saw me hunting in a Hollister shirt and jeans.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

War_Valley_Boy said:


> I know what you mean if you have ever heared of moth wing camo my fri
> ends dad is the owner of that brand, and since me and her are really good friends i get stuff at cost and im hoping soon when he get his show up and going i will have an in. Moth wing is a lot cheaper then scent blocker and does the same thing so i love it. I think all of yall should go check out his brand.


Mothwing is pretty nice stuff. I almost bought some.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Hah if your hunting in a blind no biggie lol treestand? Maybe? Last year I hunted in shorts and a light weight mossy oak shirt for spring gobbler.. War valley boy does he have a website?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Just google Mothwing camo Parker. The only time I ever hunted in shorts was when I was hunting chics haha.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Hah we were in a blind it's alot more comfortable someone needs to make camo socks that like come to your knees like the ones used for soccer,football then that would be perfect..


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

and I did the spring camo looks great what kinda price is it? Don't recall seein one on the products..


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have some long camo socks. I got them as a present. I actually wore them for a football game haha. I don't know the price of the Mothwing. Its decently priced though.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

sometimes stuff has a higher price because of the job it does or the quality(i can name off many many companies which this is undeniably true), but for the most part it all comes down to the shooter. any shooter than can truly shoot and shoot well, it doesn't matter if you give them a 4k setup or a stick and a shoe lace, they will still beat you with it.

There are two reasons why i have so much invested into my setup, trust me there has been a lot of blood sweat and tears put into my rigs and my game. just ask any of the shooters on here that knows me personally and has seen me at shoots. The first reason is that i had lower priced gear and it didn't hack it for me. This is true for stabilizers, sights, scopes.. i went through stabilizers until i found what works for me(this happens to be my premiers and my up and coming premier plus). I started shooting target with a sure loc, it was a sweet sight, but i saved up and got my axcel and haven't looked back. Scopes are personal preference and what i like just costs a little, but i gladly pay it because my game is worth the extra cost.

The second reason is that some of the stuff i choose to shoot comes in one price, and thats expensive. Do i really need my vantage elite or my alpha elite to shoot 300's? nope, i've shot them with every bow i've owned recently, thats my x8, am35, maxxis 35, burner, etc.. It is just much easier on my(the shooter) to shoot well with, and i use the term very loosely, a "better" bow. 

I started with a diamond and slowly upgraded the parts on it until i had something that shot very very well for me. I still wish i had that bow, i never should have sold it. Sure it didn't shoot 300's right out of the gate, but neither did i. I had to earn my way to those scores, you can't buy them. The most important money that has ever been put towards my shooting career is for my first hinge. I spent 4 weeks shooting 100-200 shots a night learning that release, and incorrectly too. I had target panic something fierce back then and i couldn't shoot a hinge to save my life. I slowly got over my tp and worked my way through gear until i am where i am today, free of tp and shooting better than ever.

"beware the man with one rifle, for he rarely misses", remember this as it is very true


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> sometimes stuff has a higher price because of the job it does or the quality(i can name off many many companies which this is undeniably true), but for the most part it all comes down to the shooter. any shooter than can truly shoot and shoot well, it doesn't matter if you give them a 4k setup or a stick and a shoe lace, they will still beat you with it.
> 
> There are two reasons why i have so much invested into my setup, trust me there has been a lot of blood sweat and tears put into my rigs and my game. just ask any of the shooters on here that knows me personally and has seen me at shoots. The first reason is that i had lower priced gear and it didn't hack it for me. This is true for stabilizers, sights, scopes.. i went through stabilizers until i found what works for me(this happens to be my premiers and my up and coming premier plus). I started shooting target with a sure loc, it was a sweet sight, but i saved up and got my axcel and haven't looked back. Scopes are personal preference and what i like just costs a little, but i gladly pay it because my game is worth the extra cost.
> 
> ...


Amen. This is one of the guys who if I gave him a stcik and a string and I took his VE+ he would still beat me. Jacobs a freakin beast!!!


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

There not to bad i mean its around the same price as real tree and mossy oak I dont know all the prices, But I love the camo and I push the Moth wing brand to every one although I am a Real Tree Freak lol. He gives me hats to give out at all the 3-D shoots i go to, and he also gives me some stuff to try.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd take a hat War Valley haha!


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Okay I will be getting more sometime this month since im going to Haag 3-D shoot next month so I will let you know.


----------



## mlee154 (Sep 26, 2011)

New Breed is the best bow for the money by far!!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Alright haha. I was just joking but ok.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

mlee154 said:


> New Breed is the best bow for the money by far!!!


New breed is a great bow but out of the price range.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow probably the best post oh this subject i have seen in a long time. Well said Jake 


N7709K said:


> sometimes stuff has a higher price because of the job it does or the quality(i can name off many many companies which this is undeniably true), but for the most part it all comes down to the shooter. any shooter than can truly shoot and shoot well, it doesn't matter if you give them a 4k setup or a stick and a shoe lace, they will still beat you with it.
> 
> There are two reasons why i have so much invested into my setup, trust me there has been a lot of blood sweat and tears put into my rigs and my game. just ask any of the shooters on here that knows me personally and has seen me at shoots. The first reason is that i had lower priced gear and it didn't hack it for me. This is true for stabilizers, sights, scopes.. i went through stabilizers until i found what works for me(this happens to be my premiers and my up and coming premier plus). I started shooting target with a sure loc, it was a sweet sight, but i saved up and got my axcel and haven't looked back. Scopes are personal preference and what i like just costs a little, but i gladly pay it because my game is worth the extra cost.
> 
> ...


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> sometimes stuff has a higher price because of the job it does or the quality(i can name off many many companies which this is undeniably true), but for the most part it all comes down to the shooter. any shooter than can truly shoot and shoot well, it doesn't matter if you give them a 4k setup or a stick and a shoe lace, they will still beat you with it.
> 
> There are two reasons why i have so much invested into my setup, trust me there has been a lot of blood sweat and tears put into my rigs and my game. just ask any of the shooters on here that knows me personally and has seen me at shoots. The first reason is that i had lower priced gear and it didn't hack it for me. This is true for stabilizers, sights, scopes.. i went through stabilizers until i found what works for me(this happens to be my premiers and my up and coming premier plus). I started shooting target with a sure loc, it was a sweet sight, but i saved up and got my axcel and haven't looked back. Scopes are personal preference and what i like just costs a little, but i gladly pay it because my game is worth the extra cost.
> 
> ...


Just curious as to what your first bow (the diamond) was?


----------



## Learn2turn (May 16, 2011)

I will, as others have, suggest the Diamond Razor Edge. (30-60lb model)


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1586246 what do u think thanks


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

That's the bow i started on and it was a great bow...but for an extra $80 you can get the newer version (the Razor Edge) which is a lot more adjustable and I really think you should buy something new from a shop because they will help you out and get it set up for hardly any cost (maybe even free) if you buy from them. You'll very easily spend the $80 on shop fees if you buy a used bow that needs to be setup, etc.

Just my opinion though.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

look for a used bow on archerytalk, u can get a 2-3 year old slightly used Mathews, Hoyt or Bowtech or PSE for that much money and u will be very pleased.


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

what do u think to much money go deal ect. good bow?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I agree with Isaac. id buy from a pro shop. For one if you do they can answer all your questions and concerns about archery and ypull save money if you become loyal to a shop.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok, it's not technically my first bow, but I started with a diamond triumph. 

I'd go to a proshop and start there. Unless your shop is a really good shop and will do cam changes for free you probably want to stay away from single cam Mathews and non adjustable hoyts. The best way is to go to a shop and shoot any bow in your price range. Don't go above your limit


----------



## Dredster747 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hoyt Turbohawk


----------



## prarydaug (Mar 7, 2011)

Don't let anyone scare you off talking $$$. You can get started for $400. Diamond Razor Edge is good. Mission bows made by Mathews are good starter bows also. We have owned both for my daughter (still own the Mission). Just put a simple pin sight on to start, a whisker biscuit, with 6 to 12 arrows and a case. This can be bought new for about $400-450. Buying used can be done for a little less. Good luck. And welcome to archery!


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

If you already have the arrows the PSE Stinger is what i would get with that price range... I got the 2011 RTH pakadge for $399 and i love it.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

pse stinger is a great bow but with ur situation in 8th grade im telling u now if u hunt and u like to shoot and u get the diamond razor edge u will grow out of it in a yr. i would not suggest it because ur just gonna throw it down after a yr and you will hav to spend money on a new one it is versatile but has draw backs. my advice is look into martin, PSE, or save up a little and get ur parents to get u something like the Bowtech assasin a very sweet bow. for the money. :wink:


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Hes only 5'2 guys a full adult bow is gonna be to big!!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

yes or a Craze preferrably, it can go up to 70# while a craze can only go up to 52#.
and both come in lost camo AT or black and a couple other cool colors, they are really sweet shooting bows.

and nowadays any bow on the market is good, some a tad nicer than other, some faster and smoother, or what not, but there isnt any bow that isnt good nowadays, just some are better than others in different ways it's just all about personal preference.


[email protected] said:


> Mission Menace.


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

I got the diamond razor edge and love it


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

hunterGL said:


> I got the diamond razor edge and love it


Sounds like you picked a good one! Good luck, archery's a blast. If you ever have any more questions, feel free to ask just about any of us.


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

thanks


----------

